# Obama knew about VA wait time in 2008.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Obama warned about VA wait-time problems during 2008 transition - Washington Times

Yes its just on cnn now.
I want to see him say what Hillary said about benghazi "what difference does it make now"


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Does it ****ing surprise anyone??! How many scandals is this piece of shit going to get away with? Answer is, AS many as he is accused of. He has some kind of shield around him to protect him form any kind of trouble..

Now his bitch wife is telling kids they need to police their older family members,friends and others when it comes to them talking about anything that is not PC..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Now his bitch wife is telling kids they need to police their older family members,friends and others when it comes to them talking about anything that is not PC..


I'll bet that makes you glad you do not have any kids living with you.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet that makes you glad you do not have any kids living with you.


LMAO... They would be on me all the time..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't want to sound racist, but damn, I would be embarrassed to be the same race as him!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry he's even part of the *living* human race


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A new meaning to the term "Friendly Fire."
View attachment 5408


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I've got a number for them....

45-70; the only government that can be trusted.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I've got a number for them....
> 
> 45-70; the only government that can be trusted.


Hell yea... That would do the trick just fine!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It embarrasses me to be an American knowing that the men and women who willingly enter the military knowing full well that they may be required to give the ultimate sacrifice or worse are treated so shabbily by our government. As far as the blithering idiot in the White House being mad, you don't understand, and you never will understand. These are the men and women who have protected you and allow you to speak your lies and bullshit. You were briefed on the problems with the VA when you took office and proclaimed you would fix it. Get off the crapper and do something, you F**king %$^*&*$^ (expletive in camo)!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course he knew . He was behind it in the first place. Obama goal has been to bring the military down from inside and out. He been doing a fine job of it. Once destroyed he will rebuild it in his image. Making it a social welfare program


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

He couldn't have possibly known! Jay Carney said that he only learned of it recently from the news. You don't think that they would lie to us do you?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

He is either a liar and ****ing incompetent... Neither deserve to run this country!


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with everything you guys have said about Obama, and I certainly have no love for him, and will drink a toast (or a dozen) on the day he finally un-asses the Oval Office chair(hopefully to be occupied by someone with more conservative/libertarian ideals.) But...in my opinion, an equally disturbing revelation is that the Bush W.H. was all too aware that this sort of malarkey was going on at the VA back in 2008, and likely prior to that as well. While I'm all for holding the current administration to task for any inadequacies that they have allowed to continue, I also feel we should place blame with any and all who have allowed this travesty to continue, regardless of whether they have a "D" or an "R" by their names!

Tim


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here we go again Bush did it. NO Obama did it. VA has always had issue but of this kind. Obama owns it and that is that.
Bush administration did not let Soldiers die waiting of appointments while the VA workers were paid bonuses for doing it.
Walter reed Hospital was plagued by Government workers that would not do their job because the place was on a list to be shut down. His administration dealt with it quick. Obama sit this all up.


----------

